# Regenjacke gore alp x oder mavic creek?



## janek 1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand praktische erfahrung mit der regenjacke mavic creek(wassersäule 15.000mm). wie lange(stunden) hält sie dem regen stand? will mir eigentlich die gore alp x zulegen(wassersäule 27.000mm), ist aber nicht so gut belüftet wie die mavic, da keine Reisverschlüße zum belüften unterm arm. die "Fusion" hat alles, was das herz begehrt. Aber der Preis von 350euro tut echt weh.
Über eine Info wäre ich euch dankbar.


----------



## mik49 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mir das mit der Regenjacke grundsätzlich überlegen. Ich habe mehrere Regenjacken (Gore PerformanceShell & Paclite) primär zum Wandern. Zum Radfahren eignen sie sich meines Erachtens alle nicht, da die Membrane nicht in der Lage ist das erhöhte Feuchtigkeitsaufkommen beim Radfahren nach außen zu transportieren. Mann wird mit solch einer Jacke zwar nicht von außen nass, aber von innen .... Ich habe mit Gore Windstopper (Tool III) bessere Erfahrungen gemacht - bei leichtem Regen hält sie auch dicht... my 2 cent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (6. Dezember 2009)

@janek: Wann willst Du denn die Jacke tragen? Gore-tex Jacken zum Biken machen, meiner Erfahrung nach, nur beim entspannten GA- Training am Rennrad sinn. Beim Mountainbiken schwitzt man sich drin zu Tode. Einzig als Wetterschutz beim Alpencross oder bei Touren die in entsprechende Höhen gehen braucht man so ne Jacke. In diesem Fall würd ich auf Bergsportjacken zurückgreifen, die sind universeller einsetzbar und bieten besseren Wetterschutz, vor allem im Kapuzenbereich. 

Am "atmungsaktivsten" ist die Event-membran. Verwendet von Montane, Montura, Vaude, Rab.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Dezember 2009)

Zumal man bei starkem Regen ganz andere Probleme hat... Wasser läuft zur Kaputze rein, Wasser läuft oben in die Schuhe, Wasser läuft über das Rückenteil vom Rucksack rein...

Um bei starkem Dauerregen und kaltem Wind noch vernünftig längere Strecken mit dem Rad fahren zu können brauchst du schon ein ganzes Arsenal an Spezialausrüstung mit wasserdichten Reißverschlüssen (was auch eher eine Seltenheit ist) und ohne Schwachstellen.

Von daher würde ich maximal so eine 100g leichte, extrem dünne Shimano Regenjacke (oder vergleichbares) empfehlen, die kosten nicht viel und halten zumindest bis zur nächsten Haltemöglichkeit sehr gut dicht.


----------



## janek 1 (6. Dezember 2009)

mik49 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das mit der Regenjacke grundsätzlich überlegen. Ich habe mehrere Regenjacken (Gore PerformanceShell & Paclite) primär zum Wandern. Zum Radfahren eignen sie sich meines Erachtens alle nicht, da die Membrane nicht in der Lage ist das erhöhte Feuchtigkeitsaufkommen beim Radfahren nach außen zu transportieren. Mann wird mit solch einer Jacke zwar nicht von außen nass, aber von innen .... Ich habe mit Gore Windstopper (Tool III) bessere Erfahrungen gemacht - bei leichtem Regen hält sie auch dicht... my 2 cent.



ich will halt keine Kompromisse machen....will nächstes Jahr meine 2. Transalp fahren und aus Erfahrung kann es vorkommen, das man auch mal 2-3std. im Regen fährt. Deshalb sollte sie auch länger wasserdicht sein. 
Kennst du ne Alternative zu gore?


----------



## janek 1 (6. Dezember 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Zumal man bei starkem Regen ganz andere Probleme hat... Wasser läuft zur Kaputze rein, Wasser läuft oben in die Schuhe, Wasser läuft über das Rückenteil vom Rucksack rein...
> 
> Um bei starkem Dauerregen und kaltem Wind noch vernünftig längere Strecken mit dem Rad fahren zu können brauchst du schon ein ganzes Arsenal an Spezialausrüstung mit wasserdichten Reißverschlüssen (was auch eher eine Seltenheit ist) und ohne Schwachstellen.
> 
> Von daher würde ich maximal so eine 100g leichte, extrem dünne Shimano Regenjacke (oder vergleichbares) empfehlen, die kosten nicht viel und halten zumindest bis zur nächsten Haltemöglichkeit sehr gut dicht.



Kennst du einen Hersteller für Spezialausrüstung für Atmungsaktivität und Dichtigkeit?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag eigentlich darauf hindeuten, dass es keinen Sinn macht 3 Stunden oder länger in starkem(!) Regen zu fahren.
Du bräuchtest dann etwa einen Ortlieb Rucksack und selbst da ein Modell mit mindestens IPx7, absolut dichte Überschuhe usw.
Da bleibt die Frage ob man nicht lieber einen Tag länger für den AlpenX einplant und versucht zumindest starken Regen zu meiden, alleine schon weil du sicher nicht mit einem wasserdichten Rucksack unterwegs sein wirst.
Bei leichtem Regen tut es jede atmungsaktive Regenjacke/-Hose, da würd ich dann eher auf das Gewicht als auf irgendwelche werbewirksamen Materialien schauen.
Aber wie bereits von Jocki geschrieben, wenn du 2000Hm mit dem MTB im Regen fahren und dabei trocken bleiben willst, dann kannst du das vergessen.


----------



## Jocki (7. Dezember 2009)

Die Bekleidungsphilosophie für ne Transalp ist ne Sache für sich und jeder findet wohl irgenwann seine persönliche Ideallösung. Ist auch stark abhängig von der gewählten Route. 
Grundsätzlich muss meiner Meinung nach ne wasserdichte Hose bzw. Jacke mit. Wobei ich wie schon erwähnt auf Bergsportkleidung ausweichen würde, da diese vernünftige Kapuzen sowie einen Schnitt haben der auch beim gehen und Klettern gut sitzt. Aerodynamisch optimierte Schnitte taugen nur was fürs Training.
Hintergedanke dabei, ist der Fall, dass man bedingt durch Defekt oder Verletzung über längere Zeit zu Fuß unterwegs ist, oder gar biwakieren muss während man auf Rettung wartet. Da ist so ein Jäckchen das beim gehen ständig den Bauch freilegt bzw an der Brust spannt und die Isolierschicht darunter zusammendrückt ziemlich fehl am Platz.

Fürs bergauftreten im Regen ist jede Regenkleidung ein kompromiss, da sie immer von innen naß wird. Ich versuch immer sie solange wie möglich trocken verstaut im Rucksack zu lassen um für die Rast bzw. die Abfahrt noch was trockenes zu haben. Von dem her leg ich bei der Auswahl der Wetterschutzbekleidung wert auf nen guten Wetterschutz bei minimalen Gewicht. Die Robustheit des Stoffes, sowie irgendwelche Taschen oder Belüftungsmöglichkeiten sind sekundär. Bei der Hose kann man ne kurze wählen, in kombination mit langen warmen Beinlingen sollte das im Sommer reichen. Ne Zipp-off Regenhose hab ich leider noch nicht entdeckt.

Wenn Du mit dem Jackenkauf noch etwas warten kannst, kann ich Dir in ein paar Wochen erzählen ob die Bionix-Membran was taugt.

Bei Auffahrten im Regen find ich weniger die Nässe als den daraus resultierenden Wärmeverlust sehr unangenehm. Ich fahr recht gut mit den Ärmlingen von Skinfit (sind sogar leicht winddicht)und am Rumpf zwei Schichten aus dichtgewebten Funktionsshirts (Haglöfs). Bei wind kommt noch ein leichter windbreaker drüber. An der idealen Lösung arbeit ich noch.

Wenn man den Kopf sowie Hände und Füße warm hält und man ständig in Bewegung bleibt, kann man so ziemlich lang im Regen durchhalten.

Am Paß zieht man dann ne trockene Mütze und ein Langarmshirt (Merinowolle, das kann man dann gleich in der Hütte anlassen- es stinkt wirklich nicht!)an, Regenjacke und Hose drüber und schon sieht die Welt wieder freundlicher aus.

Problem bei der Sache, die vielen Kleidungsschichten kosten Platz und Gewicht- es sei denn man gibt viel Kohle aus, dann kann man am Gewichts- und Platzbedarf sparen.

Meiner Meinung macht es aber sowieso mehr Sinn das Geld in eine leichte und gut passende Gaderobe sowie Rucksack zu investieren als am Rad teuer ein Kilo einzusparen. Die Kleidung entscheidet viel mehr über das Wohlbefinden auf ner Transalp wie das Gewicht des Rades.

So, hier mal ein paar konkrete Vorschläge:



 
Marmot Mica Jacket. um die 200g leicht und unter 150 euro zu haben.






Montura Evo Jacket ca. 300g um die 200 Euro




Montane Halo stretch Jacket 350g knapp 300euro
​ 







Die Vaude Weste find ich von der idee her super. Mir gefällt nur der radspezifische Schnitt nicht. Für stundenlange Auffahrten im strömenden Regen sicher ne tolle Sache.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Dezember 2009)

Hier die Regenjacke von Shimano, kostet 50 Euro und wiegt auch extrem wenig, unter 200g.

Wenn es nicht regnet empfehle ich ein Funktionshemd, darüber Fleeze-Pulli und darüber eine winddichte Jacke (z.B. Vaude Windstopper). Damit fahr ich auch bei 0 Grad mit dem Radl zur Arbeit!


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

geheimtip: bei ebay eine kletterjacke schiessen. die sind robust, haben riesen belüftungsreissverschlüsse unter dne armen und die taschen sind so angebracht das sie mit entsprechender fülle den sitz von brust und hüftgurt des rucksackes nicht behindern. dazu passt die kapuze über den helm und kann sich super einstellen lassen. nachteil: etwas grösseres packmass und etwas höherer preis.

ich hab mir in der bucht eine arctery beta sl geschossen. mit gore performanceshell mebran. top teil und zustand wie neu für 136. 





auf den geschmack gekommen bin ich durch meine arcteryx teta ar. die ist mir mit 550 euro neupreis allerdings zu schade zum biken.


----------



## Jocki (7. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das nenn ich mal ein Schnäppchen! Oder ist es ein Plagiat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (7. Dezember 2009)

arcteryx verwendet m.w. kein performance shell - sicherlich nicht zumindest bei sl (= super light).


----------



## dubbel (7. Dezember 2009)

beta sl ist paclite.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

ists nicht. wenn man mir die augen verbinden würde, könnte ich vom anfasseffekt her beide jacken nicht unterscheiden. meine teta hat performance-shell. die beta hat ein 3 lagen laminat.

kann natürlich auch sein dass sich der typ auf ebay geirrt hat was den namen angeht. 

edit: in der beschreibung steht das es sich um die goretex xcr membran handelt. ich prüfe das mal.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

polo schrieb:


> arcteryx verwendet m.w. kein performance shell - sicherlich nicht zumindest bei sl (= super light).



ups. pro-shell.


----------



## polo (8. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich prüfe das mal.



würde ich auch machen.


----------



## AlexMB (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre die Mavic Creek jetzt seit dem Frühjahr, habe Frühlings-, Sommer- und Herbstregen und auch einen Graupelschauer hinter mir.
Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Längster Dauerregen war 1,5 Std. Die Jacke hat's prima ausgehalten. 
Ich denke eh, dass das größere Problem beim Biken die Feuchtigkeit von innen ist. Früher oder später wird's bei jedem Hightech-Material dampfig.
Nochmal zur Creek: toller Schnitt, liegt sehr eng an, bietet aber trotzdem volle Bewegunsfreiheit. Viele tolle Details, speziell die Lüftungsmöglichkeiten unter den Armen und der Doppelreißverschluß mit Lüftungsschlitz vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janek 1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Die Bekleidungsphilosophie für ne Transalp ist ne Sache für sich und jeder findet wohl irgenwann seine persönliche Ideallösung. Ist auch stark abhängig von der gewählten Route.
> Grundsätzlich muss meiner Meinung nach ne wasserdichte Hose bzw. Jacke mit. Wobei ich wie schon erwähnt auf Bergsportkleidung ausweichen würde, da diese vernünftige Kapuzen sowie einen Schnitt haben der auch beim gehen und Klettern gut sitzt. Aerodynamisch optimierte Schnitte taugen nur was fürs Training.
> Hintergedanke dabei, ist der Fall, dass man bedingt durch Defekt oder Verletzung über längere Zeit zu Fuß unterwegs ist, oder gar biwakieren muss während man auf Rettung wartet. Da ist so ein Jäckchen das beim gehen ständig den Bauch freilegt bzw an der Brust spannt und die Isolierschicht darunter zusammendrückt ziemlich fehl am Platz.
> 
> ...



grüß dich jocki,
danke erstmal für deine praktischen Erfahrungen und alternativen tipps zu den regenjacken. so wie es aussieht sind die bergsportjacken auch eine gute wahl in sachen funktion und verarbeitung, wobei der wohlfühlaspekt(schnitt) eine persönliche ansichtsache ist. hab mal nachgeschaut....alle 3 jacken sind ganz gut, wobei die "beste" die montane halo ist, wie ich finde. bei der montura hätte die ws von 10.000 etwas höher sein können und bei der marmot mica ist der RV nur wasserabweisend (wie ich gelesen hab). Sind aber auf jeden fall eine gute alternative zu radjacken. 
Hast du praktische erfahrungen bei den o.g. jacken zwecks wasserdichtigkeit?

Greife gern auf deine info und erfahrung mit der "bionix" zurück.
Die zeit hab ich noch.  

viele grüße


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2010)

polo schrieb:


> würde ich auch machen.




laut arcteryx ists eine kappa ar.


----------



## polo (13. Mai 2010)

wohl kaum, denn laut arcteryx.com kappa = dick gefütterte jacke. aber irgendwas wirst du da haben.


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Mai 2010)

Hast du praktische erfahrungen bei den o.g. jacken zwecks wasserdichtigkeit?

Also ich fahre seit letzter Saison die Montura aus Event-material und muss sagen, funktioniert etwas besser als Gore tex Jacken-hält auch nem längeren Regen stand und die Atmungsaktivität ist besser als bei Gore Jacken - wobei eins ist klar-bei Dauerregen intensiv bergauf fahren - von einer Seite wirst Du nass. Aber wenns nicht regnet und Du hast die Montura an, wirst Du von innen nur leicht feucht beim bergauffahren, wenn man nicht gerade am Anschlag fährt - aber nicht nass.

Grüße vom wr


----------



## sharky (13. Mai 2010)

mik49 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das mit der Regenjacke grundsätzlich überlegen. Ich habe mehrere Regenjacken (Gore PerformanceShell & Paclite) primär zum Wandern. Zum Radfahren eignen sie sich meines Erachtens alle nicht, da die Membrane nicht in der Lage ist das erhöhte Feuchtigkeitsaufkommen beim Radfahren nach außen zu transportieren. Mann wird mit solch einer Jacke zwar nicht von außen nass, aber von innen .... Ich habe mit Gore Windstopper (Tool III) bessere Erfahrungen gemacht - bei leichtem Regen hält sie auch dicht... my 2 cent.



endlich mal einer, der meine meinung teilt 

ich denke, der beste wetterschutz für den biker sollte:
- den regen nicht nach innen durchlassen
- winddicht sein um ein auskühlen zu vermeiden
- gute belüftungsmöglichkeiten haben
- sich nicht mit regen / schweiss vollsaugen können

die wassersäule ist für mich eher ein zweitrangiges kriterium. warum, steht ja oben von mik49


----------



## polo (13. Mai 2010)

so ähnlich schreibe ich das hier seit ewigkeiten. allerdings mit folgenden zusätzen:
windstopper ist als membran wasserdicht (die tatsächliche jacke aber wegen nicht getapter nähte nicht)
windstopper dampf schlechter ab als andere wasserdichte membrane
wirklich hilft aber letztlich trotz aller technik und pitzips nur langsamer fahren


----------



## cännondäler__ (13. Mai 2010)

....gibt noch einen Aspekt, den ich bisher hier noch nicht gelesen habe: 
Wenn ich mir eine weitere Lage nach dem Zwiebelprinzip anziehe, d.h. in dem Fall Regenjacke, dann darf ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich mehr schwitze. Für den Fall also, daß man vor dem Regen zweilagig (bergauf!!) unterwegs war (ggf. inkl. dünnem Funktionsshirt), bringt es viel die Regenjacke ANSTATT des Trikots zu tragen und nicht noch darüber.
Bei leichtem Regen komme ich mit der oben abgebildeten Vaude-Weste recht weit, sonst kommt bei mir eine casella e-vent zum Einsatz. Wunder darf man von der e-vent-Membran bzgl. Atmungsaktivität nicht erwarten, scheint aber schlechtere zu geben...
cännondäler


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2010)

polo schrieb:


> wohl kaum, denn laut arcteryx.com kappa = dick gefütterte jacke. aber irgendwas wirst du da haben.







hat aber schon ein paar jahre aufm buckel.


----------



## polo (13. Mai 2010)

wow, 20. jahrhundert!


----------



## dubbel (13. Mai 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> mik49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich würde mir das mit der Regenjacke grundsätzlich überlegen. Ich habe mehrere Regenjacken (Gore PerformanceShell & Paclite) primär zum Wandern. Zum Radfahren eignen sie sich meines Erachtens alle nicht, da die Membrane nicht in der Lage ist das erhöhte Feuchtigkeitsaufkommen beim Radfahren nach außen zu transportieren. Mann wird mit solch einer Jacke zwar nicht von außen nass, aber von innen .... Ich habe mit Gore Windstopper (Tool III) bessere Erfahrungen gemacht - bei leichtem Regen hält sie auch dicht... my 2 cent.
> ...


ja, aber sowas gibts nun mal nicht: 
softshell ist nicht wasserdicht, d.h. mit der zeit lässt die jacke den regen nach innen durch, 
goretex etc. sind wasserdicht, was bedeutet, dass du von innen nass wirst, "da die Membrane nicht in der Lage ist das erhöhte Feuchtigkeitsaufkommen beim Radfahren nach außen zu transportieren."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMB (17. Mai 2010)

AlexMB schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Creek: toller Schnitt, liegt sehr eng an, bietet aber trotzdem volle Bewegunsfreiheit. Viele tolle Details, speziell die Lüftungsmöglichkeiten unter den Armen und der Doppelreißverschluß mit Lüftungsschlitz vorne.



Nachtrag: Negativ sind die Klettverschlüsse, die schnell ausleiern und die schwergängigen Reissverschlüsse. Auch löst sich die Laminierung am Sichtfenster für die Armbanduhr/Pulsmesser. Das Sichtfenster ist zwar ein nettes Detail, beschlägt aber sehr schnell, so dass es nicht zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## lioznnep (27. Mai 2010)

hab ne Nike ACG Jacke mit goretex war für 200eu 10.000er säule reicht voll aus, hält das wasser von aussen sowie von innen ab, und hält schön warm

(wärme + bewegung = mehr feuchtigkeit von innen)
aber immer noch besser als verpisster regen


----------



## beetle (27. Mai 2010)

Habe mir gestern von Berghaus die Corral gekauft. Die tut es recht gut und ist noch angenehm zu tragen. Wenn es aber kÃ¼hl wird, wird es kalt in der Jacke. Die transportiert halt schnell den SchweiÃ. Daher wird es halt kalt. Heute im strÃ¶menden Regen gefahren. War angenehm. Dazu ist das PackmaÃ noch sehr klein. Gibt es gerade bei uns im Intersport fÃ¼r 160â¬.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Mai 2010)

2006 hatte ich eine Löffler Colibri - die war einwandfrei. Da konnte man
auch im Regen bergauffahren. Natürlich dampft es etwas mehr als sonst 
2008 dann nochmal eine (wegen Sturz hats mir die erste zerstört)
Die war dann bei weitem nicht so gut wie die erste.
Jetzt suche ich aktuell wieder eine und bin zur Zeit unsicher, welche
Jacke jetzt wirklich taugt.
Ich will sie wieder fürn Alpencross mitnehmen...hatte diesmal an eine
von Gore gedacht (Alpx) hat da jemand Erfahrung damit? 
Ohne zweites Trikot im Rucksack braucht man an regnerischen Tagen 
eh nicht auf Tour zu gehen, von daher ist das kein Problem.


----------

